# Virtual Holiday Mantel 2011: The Motherload. Everyone and their Audi-Driving Brother



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The below mix of holiday e-cards you are about to see are the result of a perfect storm. Now, the clouds aren't dumping a record wintery mix on our quattro in the parking lot, but a gargantuan number of virtual holiday well-wishing in our in-box and on Facebook combined with a holiday spirited denial of service attack on our forums has had me holding off until just now to post this. That's all past, so see above (by motorsport photographer Regis Lefebure http://www.regislefebure.com) for one of our favorites and below for many, many more from our good friends inside and outside of the Audi enthusiast world.










Audi of America http://www.audiusa.com










Audi Sport http://www.facebook.com/AudiSport










quattroholic http://www.quattroholic.com










MTM http://www.-online.de










AudiBlog.pl - http://www.audiblogpl.blogspot.com










Audi Exchange http://www.audiexchange.com










Team Nova Driver - http://www.facebook.com/Team.Novadriver










dAvCrea - http://www.facebook.com/davcrea










Romain Dumas Ring - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001471171360










RoadFly http://www.roadfly.com


----------

